

The list of all coroutine and user-space-thread libraries - baruch
https://github.com/baruch/libwire/wiki/Other-coroutine-libraries

======
thristian
You're missing libco:

[http://byuu.org/programming/libco/](http://byuu.org/programming/libco/)

~~~
baruch
Thanks! Added it now.

------
baruch
so most likely this is not all of them (I just found today about another one)
but it is my attempt to collect a comprehensive list of them.

If you know of others either add them yourself or let me know and I'll add it.

